# letztes mal Verkaufe XMG u700 günstig



## a12345678901112 (16. Juni 2012)

*letztes mal Verkaufe XMG u700 günstig*

Ich möchte mein XMG u700 verkaufen und das ist nun mein letzter Versuch:

XMG U700 High-End in Niedersachsen - Wunstorf | Notebooks | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## MICHI123 (16. Juni 2012)

Krasse innere Werte das Ding o.O
Aber das Teil wiegt knapp 6kg????? Ist das aus Blei?


----------



## a12345678901112 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich meine das wiegt nur 5,1 kg hmmm naja so schwer finde ich das nicht xD ^^


----------

